# Hooking up Surround Sound Speakers



## littleguimo77 (Sep 1, 2008)

I need help setting up my surround sound speakers to my TV. I have a DVD player with the positive and negative inputs for speakers, the AV (red, white, yellow) cables, 6 speakers, and a TV. I thought I knew how to set it up and I think I'm close but for some reason I can't get it to work the way I want it to.

I have all six speakers hooked up to the DVD player. The AV cable is hooked up to the AV IN ports on the DVD player and on the TV side I have them in the AV OUT. I can get sound to work when I play a DVD but that's about it. I want the speakers to work with my TV, what's wrong?

FYI, there is a pair of inputs (red and white) on the back of my TV that is labeled "Audio Out". I've tried to hook up the AV cables to those two inputs and it didn't work either.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

A little more info please. What are the make and model numbers of the DVD player and TV? 

If your DVD system can accept an external audio source, it will be via red/white "Audio In" RCA plugs or maybe a "Digital In". If it doesn't have either of those, you're out of luck. There's no way to get the TV audio signal into the DVD system to be sent out to the speakers.

Send the model numbers and we'll be better able to help.

And welcome to TSF, the best place on the webtubethingy. :wave:


----------



## littleguimo77 (Sep 1, 2008)

The DVD player is a Koss model KS3102
The TV is a Sony KP-53HS10

On the back of my DVD player there are two "In" ports; a "Coaxial In" and the "Audio In/Video In".

Thanks for the quick response


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

This might help:


> when you select the av input on the remote,hit the menu button,it should give you a few options,select the av input you have your connections in and select analog if its analog.coax if coax.etc.i select analog because thats what i use and sound comes through after that.hope this helps,its not too detailed because this is from memory because my player just stopped working.don't know why mine stopped working. Source


You'll set it to analog and use a pair of RCA cables to connect the Audio Out L/R of the Sony to the Audio In L/R of the Koss.


----------

